# Leap diet.



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Can you tell me what yourreactions are to the Leap diet. Is it easy to cope with the rotation diet?


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

bonniei:It's been easy for me but I've been on such a restricted diet, the rotation diet is an improvement for me. I suspect most people who have been on a restricted diet, like the LEAP diet, will find it an improvement. It's just one more step toward normalizing your life.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I too have such a restricted diet perhaps, it won't make much diference what else I give up. Good point!


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I was sick enough to try anything...If LEAP hadn't work my next solution was to find a Witch Doctor....There has been no Doctor, Psychologist, Emergency Room, Hypnotherapist that has never given me solution that LEAP has....


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"my next solution was to find a Witch Doctor.."Funny, that is what our doctors and dieticians have been accused of being from time to time. So I think you been there already.







MNL


----------



## zimmer (Jun 15, 2002)

"Healers" all of them (for me about 70 including witches) are far away of understanding 1 % of food intolerance. Therefore they can not heal you. By the way do you pay for a mechanic who didn't repair your car properly. If you paid you are back next day until he gets the car fixed otherway you can sue him to get you the money back. Mostly if they do not now how to repair it they even don't take it. Have you seen doctors, psychologists etc doing this. And this with the most precious thing you have: your body. I allways felt ilusions first and then fooled after treatment resulted wrong.Bonniei, I'm sure you will find big diference on LEAP program diet. I supose it has a base diet with safe foods. I will be doing it in september.Good luckCrisB


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Btw I have seen and given reactions of Leap and whole bunch oif things but now I am afraid it is action time


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Bonniei,No, I haven't found the rotation diet to be too terribly difficult. I am not as strict on it as I should be, but I do pretty well.Its such a small price to pay for feeling well.Echris,I was just thinking about you the other day and wondering how LEAP was going for you. So I take it you are happy with the outcomes? What foods did you discover you could add?Hugs all around,Lisa


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Thanks for your input, washoe Lisa


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Bonita....Basically the protocol is to use the MRT tests on 150 foods and chemicals to check for any abnormal reactions of the cellular immune system. These begin in the small intestine when a person's "immunoprotective system" who suffers loss of oral tolerance "sees" the food or chemical components first being introduced into the body. Studied have shown that these non-allergic reactions can be detected because lymphocytes, macrophages and other circulating cells release mediators inappropriately which then can trigger local and systemic symptoms ( as the digestive 'products' are absorbed into the bloodstream as well).So the first thing is you separate the stuff that shows no reaction from the stuff that does. You also check the history for any history of true food allergy (by the time you are an adult, if you have a true food allergy you usually know it through its reproducibility or through prior allergy testing which was used to rule out food allergy. It is a comorbidity perhaps 8% of the time).You also take into account, through questioning, what food the person hates and loves before compiling a dietary plan. What could be worse than isolating the foods of high-probability of safety and them preparing a detailed eating retraining program which was comprised largely of foods that were "esthetically displeasing" to the person. There's a prescription for failure.Anyway all the data output from the MRT testing machine and the history data and the food preferences data is put into a proprietary computer program and it spites out a phased dietary plan.The phases are designed to start with the food that, based on the MRT assays and history, have the highest probability of safety and then begin a plan where the person eats a balanced but non-diverse diet of those for a period of time basically to confirm the test results and history as well as to check for any possible pseudoallergy (false allergy) which cannot be detected by any in vitro test in existence (make sure the person does not suffer this too). So the person monitors their symptoms and, if al goes well, after some time you introduce several new foods into the diet and challenge them..again from the safe-eating list. As the phases progress, if at any time a reaction occurs, you can then isolate it quickly since you have introduced a limited number of new foods each phase.So what is combined is the best of current technology with good dietary intake monitoring and strategies for things that clinical technology cannot easily isolate with an in vitro assay, to build a specific end-diet for the person to follow (after the reintroduction phases are complete the person than has an extensive proven-safe array of foods from which a rotation diet thus has been constructed that is specific to THAT PERSONS food sensitivities).If a person is committed to wanting to feel better, and is strongly self-directed, they will find the process to be not only tolerable since along the way at some point they start to feel better, but it can be fun as well...sort of like each phase is a mini version of Let's Make a Deal: What is behind door (food) number 3?The rough spot is usually in the beginning during the phase that you have withdrawn from the person foods to which they have become either chemically dependent upon (foods that make ya go MMMMM as they have exorphins, release endorphins, serotonin which can make the brain feel good and the gut feel like ####, etc) as well as the body adjusting to the depletion of a constant bombardment of proinflammatory mediators to which it has become accustomed.Feeling various body symptoms, "feelings", moods, and even pain or an episode when a pseudoallergy reaction is uncovered is common in the first week to ten days. But almost always comes a transition "what I was to what I am now...and its much better!".So for some it is easy and for some it is difficult. But in the end it's damn easier than living with the syndrome. Hope that helps.







Eat well. Think well. Be well.MNL


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Thanks a lot for the lucid explanation, Mike. One more factor to keep in mind. My hub has to return from India and then I'll have to take it up with him as he might have to shell the do' from his pocket. Thanks again for explaining how it works. I don't know what I have been doing the past couple of days . I think I was mainly reading the main forum. I am so absent minded. I do apologize for not reading these threads earlier


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

...and I am sorry I am so slow to get bACK TO people these days...thought I would have more time while I was here out of town.MNL


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

That's ok, Mike.


----------

